# My LGD got into some fire ants - suggestions on how to treat bites?



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 30, 2013)

Our LGD, Miller, finally has his seizures under control and has been on the mend with his tick-borne illnesses, but the poor boy got into a bed of fire ants the day before yesterday, and has bites all over his back legs and nether regions (think he must have sat right down on a pile).  He started biting and licking the bites to the point he got multiple hot spots within the last 24 hours, and they were bad enough we had to make another trip to the vet today.  

Obviously I'm now in search of the offending ants - keeping them out of the pasture is always a challenge, but we try.  I was hoping someone had good advice on something that can better kill fire ants without harming Miller or the goats.  Also, if anyone has ideas on how to treat the bites for dogs and goats.  I've not seen that any of the goats have been bitten, but I was just wondering.  The vet is helping us this time around, but if there's a good home remedy for bites, I'm sure it will come in handy at some point in the future.  

I swear fire ants would survive a nuclear holocaust! Those little buggers make me so mad


----------



## Baymule (Aug 30, 2013)

Rake the top off the ant hill, exposing the inner colony. Pour a couple gallons of boiling water in it. Sorry about Miller's sore spots. I guess there is no way to bandage them to keep him from chewing on them......honey is very healing, if you could keep him from licking it all off.


----------

